# Anyone else getting device resets?



## NiamhACPC (Feb 20, 2018)

I have been playing PC on and off since it came out and I'm level 51. I've literally never had _any _technical problems with it but starting yesterday it's about a 50% chance that my iPad will restart itself while I'm playing. I have a 4th gen iPad and I'm using iOS 10.something. I believe there was a bug fix update last night; anyone else having any problems? Thanks.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have an iphone 6 and I find that my phone will crash every so often. I just reopen the game when it happens, as it doesn't happen often enough to get in the way of playing the game. Couldn't hurt to send a report to Nintendo though in case it's a game bug that needs to be fixed.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s not just me? I play on an iPad Air 2, and and it’s restarted while I was playing PC every day for the past few days... I hope they fix this soon


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 21, 2018)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> It’s not just me? I play on an iPad Air 2, and and it’s restarted while I was playing PC every day for the past few days... I hope they fix this soon



The response to my ticket was interesting. They gave the usual suggestions, all of which I had long since tried (closing all apps, hard reset, etc. etc.), but did acknowledge that there seems to be a problem and it's based on issues with Internet load. This actually makes sense to me because I've noticed that it happens when the game is accessing the server (the little white circle in the lower right of the screen is turning). They said that they are working on it but they don't think a fix is coming immediately. 

I gotta say, Nintendo's customer service is pretty great. I really appreciate this kind of honest response other than a generic "Oh well problems happen try restarting your iPad" which is almost always the answer. I've used their phone support too and it was excellent. This is not something I normally expect from game corporations anymore.

I've had some better luck since the crashes first started but I have since downloaded the game onto my phone for when I get fed up. I notice that on my phone, the game hangs very slightly during the same moments that would normally reset the iPad so I'm doubly satisfied that it's a bug on their end.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 14, 2018)

The new update seems to have brought this glitch back  Last time, I noticed that it only happened during or after talking to a villager at the river, and it seems to be the same this time around- as long as I avoid the villagers camping at the river, I’m fine


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> The new update seems to have brought this glitch back  Last time, I noticed that it only happened during or after talking to a villager at the river, and it seems to be the same this time around- as long as I avoid the villagers camping at the river, I’m fine



I have been speaking to villagers at the river and I haven’t encountered any of the issues stated in this thread. I’ve actually never had any issues in the past, along these lines.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 14, 2018)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> The new update seems to have brought this glitch back



Yeah, it's been happening to my mom, but weirdly enough not to me this time. I think it has to do with their own server issues, because it always happens when the game queries the server. When I had the problems it was often at the river, but definitely not always.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 14, 2018)

I have Iphone 6 with iOS 10.3 and the device restarts almost once a day.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

joelmm said:


> I have Iphone 6 with iOS 10.3 and the device restarts almost once a day.



I have an iPhone 6s Plus running on iOS 11.2.6 and ya, I have _never_ had any of the issues listed here. So maybe the glitch isn't due to the updates from the game itself ? I don't know, just a guess.


----------



## amemome (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm not currently experiencing any glitches, but in the past it helped when i power off-ed my phone and turned it back on.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 15, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> So maybe the glitch isn't due to the updates from the game itself ? I don't know, just a guess.



Nintendo themselves said it was on their end and they don't have an estimation for a fix.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 17, 2018)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> Last time, I noticed that it only happened during or after talking to a villager at the river, and it seems to be the same this time around- as long as I avoid the villagers camping at the river, I?m fine



So when this first started happening to me, it happened all over the place, and sometimes it was talking to a villager but sometimes it was catching a fish.

Then the update came that stopped it altogether.

Since the most recent update, it's started happening again...but this time it's exactly as you say: only ever when I'm talking to a villager at the river.

Just thought I'd throw more data points into the thread.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah, since the fishing tourney began I've been having a hell of a time trying to get on. I get the errors a few times here and there, but now I'm getting dozens in a row before the game actually decided to start up... :/


----------



## Pookyuk (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, used to get them daily. Then it settled but it?s really bad again now, always by the river.

I have a 6 plus, iOS 11.2.6


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 18, 2018)

My game has been crashing a lot since the last update, and I thought it was at random times; however, after reading this, I also noticed that the crashing seems to be triggered by the river map. Sometimes it crashes when I enter the river map, sometimes it crashes when I'm fishing in the river, and sometimes it crashes when doing jobs for campers in the river map. I will try to keep my eye on it to see if it happens at other times. Since this seems to be happening to multiple people, I suspect it's likely being worked on already, and will be resolved with the next update.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Since this seems to be happening to multiple people, I suspect it's likely being worked on already, and will be resolved with the next update.



Yeah, upthread I posted Nintendo's response when I first reported the bug, a few updates ago. They know about it and they're working on it but it doesn't sound like there's going to be a fix soon.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

Speaking of such, I was experiencing some error codes when I was at the river location about a week and a halfish ago. It is not happening anymore since the start of last week, though!


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)

mine has not device reset but it complains about the wifi constantly and sometimes forces me out of the game.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 19, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> mine has not device reset but it complains about the wifi constantly and sometimes forces me out of the game.



Yep, I get that too.

And this is a new one: I was upgrading the harmonious fountain amenity from level 1 to 4 and each time I did it, the game simply crashed. No error message, but no device reset either. I have a feeling this is a separate bug.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 19, 2018)

After the latest major update I noticed that every time one of my villagers hit max level the game crashes and if I max an amenity it also crashes. I got the game as soon as it came out and have maxed both villagers and amenities before and have never experienced a single crash until now and this one occurs every time. I've got a Galaxy S7 Edge so I'm not sure if anyone else has encountered this, but it is atleast a consistent crash :/


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes


----------



## ESkill (Mar 20, 2018)

Every time I level up an amenity my games closes. I don't get an error code or anything,  it's just like I closed it. This is the first time I've ever had any issues with the game.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 20, 2018)

Hellfish said:


> After the latest major update I noticed that every time one of my villagers hit max level the game crashes and if I max an amenity it also crashes. /





ESkill said:


> Every time I level up an amenity my games closes. I don't get an error code or anything,  it's just like I closed it. This is the first time I've ever had any issues with the game.



Interesting. I definitely suggest you send in a bug report (like I did) because the more of those, the more likely they'll be to make it a top priority to fix. If it isn't already.


----------



## Pondo (Mar 20, 2018)

it freezes, crashes, and restarts my phone EVERY TIME I open the app
which sucks because it’s a really cute game and all, but I have better luck playing ACNL :^/
i just deleted it, bc there’s no point in playing a game for <5 minutes and having to wait for my phone to restart


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, this is bad.

I just had a reset happen while I was at the ocean. Not the river.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 22, 2018)

I have reset 5 o 6 times every day. It's awful. Please Nintendo make an upgrade!


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 22, 2018)

i've only had it reset a couple times. it happens like once in a blue moon.


----------

